# Video of my too-smart rooster!



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

My rooster has things figured out!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To funny!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: - it always amazes me when they figure things like that out, then I wonder "how did they?" :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very clever :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Smart bird...


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

That's awesome! Very clever


----------

